# thought this was cool!!



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.pond5.com/stock-footage/775054/whizzers-vintage-flat-track-bike-racing.html


----------



## mason_man (Nov 16, 2010)

Got to luv those whizzers that was cool! i'm going to race mine in fontana the first week of june thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2010)

i wish youtube had more videos of whizzers than they have, its all like 30 sec clips and the resolution is horrible.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 17, 2010)

That looks like a blast,My friend has a 2000? or so model. He'll like to see this.

Pat


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that looks like fun!


----------



## mason_man (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi PCHiggin is you friends whizzer blue with 24'' wheels? I have the 2000.  Ray


----------

